# Setting up Faders on Korg Taktile49



## spikejp99 (Apr 30, 2022)

I have decided to try and adjust the 8 sliders on my Korg Taktile, but am not sure what is the most efficient.
I use Logic and my main set of libraries are VSL Synchron and Spitfire.
I was thinking of a setup like this:





I'm wondering whether this makes sense?
Locking in my sliders to specific tasks and then adjusting libraries defaults to match...

Any advice would be appreciated.

Spike


----------

